# Better to drive for only Uber, or Uber and Lyft both?



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

I am debating on this. It seems like doing lyft and uber both would minimize downtime and net a higher hourly. On the other hand when you focus on only one you will hit those incentives for the week.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Reynob Moore said:


> I am debating on this. It seems like doing lyft and uber both would minimize downtime and net a higher hourly. On the other hand when you focus on only one you will hit those incentives for the week.
> 
> Any thoughts on this?


doing both is always better


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

$1000 deductible with uber and $2500 with Lyft.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Both. Ignore bonuses, get control of your life by carefully selecting your rides.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I only do one...Uber...

Worried about the quality of pax...

Have heard many horror stories of Lyft...

Rakos


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Both and forget bonus. Also check into an App like Mystro to manage both apps.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

I use to say both but I am now very disappointed in Lyft so I rarely turn on their app. Too many requests 10+ minutes away, very infrequent PTs compared to Uber surge, incentives are a joke with a 90% acceptance requirement and the annoying passive aggressive messages about not accepting trips hurt the community.


----------



## Uber/Lyft Concierge (Nov 28, 2017)

PTUber said:


> I use to say both but I am now very disappointed in Lyft so I rarely turn on their app. Too many requests 10+ minutes away, very infrequent PTs compared to Uber surge, incentives are a joke with a 90% acceptance requirement and the annoying passive aggressive messages about not accepting trips hurt the community.


Same problems here in Augusta ga. I think I might be the only one working for Lyft, most jobs are 20+ minutes away, I just turn it off and drive for Uber. If jobs were reasonable I would do t hem, but F jobs that are 20+.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Uber/Lyft Concierge said:


> Same problems here in Augusta ga. I think I might be the only one working for Lyft, most jobs are 20+ minutes away, I just turn it off and drive for Uber. If jobs were reasonable I would do t hem, but F jobs that are 20+.


You won't be the only Lyft driver the week of the Masters.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> $1000 deductible with uber and $2500 with Lyft.


#1 Reason I don't drive for Lyft.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

JTTwentySeven said:


> #1 Reason I don't drive for Lyft.


Agreed. I'm amazed just because of the deductible by how many people choose to drive for Lyft.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Driving for both increased my pay 30% because I had less dead time between trips.

When I have trouble with one app the other keeps me earning.


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

Both, but I will cancel on Lyft if a better Uber ride comes through. No respect for Lyft after how their support has treated me.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

Uber/Lyft Concierge said:


> Same problems here in Augusta ga. I think I might be the only one working for Lyft, most jobs are 20+ minutes away, I just turn it off and drive for Uber. If jobs were reasonable I would do t hem, but F jobs that are 20+.


Completely agree. And I like Lyft as a company better and only take Lyft when I am out of town on vacation. But driving for them in my market is frustrating. They send a lot of 10+ minutes away trips and they always underestimate the time...so add 5 minutes to whatever it says. The pax here for Lyft are nice to your face but 10-15% of them will never give you 5 stars even if you cut off one of your testicles for them. And here the volume of Uber to Lyft rides are 15 to 1. I used to cut off the other app whenever I got a ping but now I don't bother doing that because of the few Lyft pings I got, Lyft would cancel 50% of them. Keep hoping Lyft would catch on and become something competitive with Uber here but it's not going to happen apparently.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Reynob Moore said:


> I am debating on this. It seems like doing lyft and uber both would minimize downtime and net a higher hourly. On the other hand when you focus on only one you will hit those incentives for the week.
> 
> Any thoughts on this?


UBER and LYFT are similar to girlfriends (or whichever way you swing). Give each a good deal of attention, treat each with respect and you will enjoy the fruits of your labor.


----------



## YukonDew (Oct 18, 2017)

I drive both. 

I start with Uber and if it's slow I will drive both to keep the wheels turming. Rarely have I run only Lyft. Seems like Pax here use Uber more and Lyft seems to screw with reroutes and changing pickups enough to agitate me. 

Been using Mystro for a few months - if you plan to drive both, it's worth checking out. I like it.


----------



## Uber/Lyft Concierge (Nov 28, 2017)

Have decided that I WILL NOT drive for Lyft unless I can't make it with Uber. L pax don't tip, L only wants to give me 20+ minutes away, and they want to bich me out for not accepting 30+ minute trips. U doesn't tip either most o the time. I go WAY out of my way to provide the best service most of these people have ever seen and they give me 4s like it's charity. In two drives my rating went from 5 to 4.8 on Lyft. No problems whatsoever, just bad pax. Yeah, I know some of you will say it must be me, nope I hold a 4.97 on U and it's the same ride and conveniences. On the plus side, I did receive $40 tip on a $7 ride. Great pax! Thank you sir, if you happen to read this. /rantoff


----------



## Uber/Lyft Concierge (Nov 28, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> You won't be the only Lyft driver the week of the Masters.


Agreed, but then there will be so many out of towners that it still won't be profitable.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Both.

It's hugely market-dependent. In some markets, Lyft is very strong. In slow markets, it's like fishing -- the more lines in the water...

My market is strong Uber, very weak Lyft. BUT...I have made more money the last two weeks with Lyft than Uber. You just never know

Lyft is a PITA with their passive-aggressive manipulation attempts, so if you drive for positive social vibes, I'd do Uber only. If you drive for MONEY, I'd do both.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Uber/Lyft Concierge said:


> Same problems here in Augusta ga. I think I might be the only one working for Lyft, most jobs are 20+ minutes away, I just turn it off and drive for Uber. If jobs were reasonable I would do t hem, but F jobs that are 20+.


using an app like Mystro you can set filters to filter out the long pickups.


YukonDew said:


> I drive both.
> 
> I start with Uber and if it's slow I will drive both to keep the wheels turming. Rarely have I run only Lyft. Seems like Pax here use Uber more and Lyft seems to screw with reroutes and changing pickups enough to agitate me.
> 
> Been using Mystro for a few months - if you plan to drive both, it's worth checking out. I like it.


I couldn't drive both without mystro, actually i dont think i could drive one without it anymore.


----------



## Uber/Lyft Concierge (Nov 28, 2017)

Mystro has a nasty habit of forgetting I am on a trip and double booking me. Had to drop that xrap. No disrespect to those that use it.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Do both.

If you only do one Lyft or Uber trip per month, it doesn't cost you a penny to have it ready to go.

You have absolutely nothing to lose by doing both, even if you do 99% of your business on one of them.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Reynob Moore said:


> I am debating on this. It seems like doing lyft and uber both would minimize downtime and net a higher hourly. On the other hand when you focus on only one you will hit those incentives for the week.
> 
> Any thoughts on this?


Over 18 months ive gotten 7500 uber and 2500 lyft rides here in chicago. I run them both and accept the best ride offer. If you are driving lyft and they stack a a ride on you check uvers surge before picking up the second lyft. You never accepted the ride so cancel it if ubers surging. Lyft bonuses suck but ubers just about pay for the fuel i use. Good luck!! Ps no pool or line rides...


----------



## streetkings01 (Sep 28, 2017)

I drive Uber........I only drive Lyft when it a Blits Bonus like 20 rides from Friday 5pm to Sunday 12am and earn an extra $125.00.

Other than that Lyft sucks......too many ride request 15+ minutes away only to cancel on you when you're in route.


----------



## Jayjay9317 (Nov 22, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> $1000 deductible with uber and $2500 with Lyft.


2500 deductible is messed up.



YukonDew said:


> I drive both.
> 
> I start with Uber and if it's slow I will drive both to keep the wheels turming. Rarely have I run only Lyft. Seems like Pax here use Uber more and Lyft seems to screw with reroutes and changing pickups enough to agitate me.
> 
> Been using Mystro for a few months - if you plan to drive both, it's worth checking out. I like it.


Lyft is catching up uber in DC market slowly. Some of them might be same uber pax. But Some of them, very nice and tip, use only lyft for a long time.


----------



## just_say_no_pool (Apr 23, 2017)

I drive in the Seattle area. I used to drive for both companies. Now I drive just for Lyft. It is not difficult to make the bonuses, and I usually have less than 5 minutes distance requests. I did notice something interesting about Lyft. The app prefers drivers who are constantly on lyft. When it knows you are jumping off and on then it slows down the amount of requests you get. I find that I get more tips on Lyft which make about 20% of my earnings. I also have less problematic riders with lyft.


----------



## Tahoe1262 (Feb 18, 2018)

Yes Lyft passengers are better at tipping and are nicer and Lyft treats drivers allot better.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

$1500 difference in deductible. As long as you don’t have an accident that’s your fault it doesn’t matter.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Lyft does not do long pickup fees but love to send you up to 35 minutes away. 35 minutes was my longest offered ride, they average 15-25 minutes to pickup.

Uber does give extra for long pickups but most of their pings are less than 10 minutes away.


----------



## Bozzy (Jan 14, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> $1000 deductible with uber and *$2500 with Lyft*.


This is the biggest deterrent driving for Lyft, along with the mixed bag of pax among other things.

I drive Uber primarily and will take X/Select fares, never Pool.
Lyft runs in the background and is only for taking Premier fares if they so come my way.


----------



## RedSteel (Apr 8, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> $1000 deductible with uber and $2500 with Lyft.


That's what finished me with lyft.... the day in heard that on this, forum I never took another ride from them


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Tahoe1262 said:


> Yes Lyft passengers are better at tipping and are nicer and Lyft treats drivers allot better.


I thought this species was long extinct.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> I thought this species was long extinct.


Been my experience too. Also Uber is taking half what pax pays versus quarter commission for Lyft. I get paid better on Lyft, pax pay less, and better pax usually.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

JMlyftuber said:


> Been my experience too. Also Uber is taking half what pax pays versus quarter commission for Lyft. I get paid better on Lyft, pax pay less, and better pax usually.


There are still two! I hope they're compatible.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

JMlyftuber said:


> Been my experience too. Also Uber is taking half what pax pays versus quarter commission for Lyft. I get paid better on Lyft, pax pay less, and better pax usually.


Don't kid yourself. Lyft FREQUENTLY takes more than a quarter.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

JMlyftuber said:


> Been my experience too. Also Uber is taking half what pax pays versus quarter commission for Lyft. I get paid better on Lyft, pax pay less, and better pax usually.


Lyft pays more because you will need more to pay that $2500 deductible.


----------



## jhearcht (Feb 16, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> $1500 difference in deductible. As long as you don't have an accident that's your fault it doesn't matter.


I see this complaint a lot : "$1000 deductible with uber and *$2500 with Lyft*."
But I have full coverage insurance of my own, with $250 deductible. So what difference does it make that UBER and LYFT provide only last resort coverage?


----------



## jhearcht (Feb 16, 2018)

"Thread not found."


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

jhearcht said:


> So what difference does it make that UBER and LYFT provide only last resort coverage?


You must be new.

Your coverage only extends to the point where you get a ping. After that your coverage falls off until the ride is 100% complete.


----------



## jhearcht (Feb 16, 2018)

Yes, this is my second month. 
When I first started driving for UBER, I was told by my State Farm rep that I was covered. But after seeing the deductible complaints on this forum, I called again to make sure. Now, I have been told that SF will cover part-time driving (20hr/wk), but not full-time. Coverage for part-time will require a new endorsement, and will add $132 to my current premium. 

I'll wait to see a copy of the endorsement. But looks like I'll have to pay more to extend coverage to include Ridesharing. Just one more cost of doing business with my car.


----------



## jhearcht (Feb 16, 2018)

FYI -- Here are some excerpts from an announcement of State Farm's endorsement for Rideshare drivers, as of March 2017 :
<< State Farm is introducing a new coverage endorsement in several states to help fill insurance gaps for its policyholders who use their personal cars to provide rides for a Transportation Network Company (TNC), like Uber and Lyft. . . .
TNCs may provide high liability coverage limits while a paying passenger occupies the driver's vehicle or when the driver has been connected with a passenger and is on the way to pick that person up. But TNCs tend to provide a much lower limit of liability coverage when drivers are just available for hire and may not provide the drivers with any medical payments, comprehensive, or collision coverages at all. The TNCs may not be providing coverage for injuries to the driver or coverage for any damage to the driver's personal car. >>

In my case, for part-time only, the endorsement will add about 7% to my premium for gap coverage. I begrudge any additional costs, but it seems to be necessary. Any comments?


----------



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

In my area Lyft is a waste of battery juice


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I have USAA. They cover me 100% at my regular coverage during phase 1, but there is no coverage for phases two and three. This additional coverage cost me about $100 per year.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

My Lyft tenure is running short. Last night 1st Lyft ride wait 4 minutes 2 people get in about to drive when they say 2 more coming. Wait a few more minutes almost ready to boot them when the other 2 show up. They were going 1 mile. No tip.

2nd almost ride. Get to the address and its on the corner of 2 busy streets no where to stop so I pulled down the street a bit. Wait a couple minutes and see a lady and a young boy walking towards me. She yells can you open the trunk (hatch on my Jeep) as I'm doing that I calmly say the pick up was in a bad spot you should have...she starts screaming at me "I'm here aren't I? Where should I have been? Etc.?" I say I was just trying to help then she starts swearing I calmly said "take your stuff I am not going to drive you" She swears and yells more as her maybe 5 year old son looks on (no car seat by the way). I just said nice language in front of your son. Of course that set her off even more. The saving grace is she canceled the ride and I got my $5.00.

Turned off Lyft turned on Uber got 3 nice surge rides in a row and called it a night.


----------



## Steve B.. (Apr 27, 2017)

I'm signed up for both but haven't given a Lyft ride since the end of November. Uber is busy enough during my online hours to keep me hopping or if Uber isn't busy then Lyft won't be either. It was dead teh other morning and I was sitting outside the tourist hotels waiting on an airport run. Uber was all quiet for a few minutes so I turned on Lyft and got four 20+ minute pings that I passed on. Turned Lyft off and haven't signed back on since. Their ridiculous long pings then sending nastygrams when you don't accept isn't for me.


----------



## Jsaxophone (Nov 9, 2017)

Doing both requires you to have a relatively powerful phone and the ability to juggle a 3 or 4 apps that are all fighting to be on top of your screen. Lyft needs the shortcut, the shortcut is always in a sucky location, Uber needs to be the top-most app, when you're tolling for a new pax, I keep waze in the background with the sound on, and my music player is in the mix, as well. I can quickly tap between apps in android, but there is a learning curve of going on and offline at the right times to maximize trips and minimize unnecessary pings.

Even having a high-end phone, I sometimes get lag, which is frustrating when you have 15sec to accept a ride. (yes, 2 phones would be better, but no thanks).

Using both is better, you will get more fares. IMO, Uber is the better company to drive for. I tend to call the other one LYF'. Not to sound that way, but there is a big difference in the quality of the pax, and the reason is almost definitely because the Lyft pax is probably redeeming a coupon or free ride voucher.

Thus far, The lyft rides are shorter and pay less per mile. The customers are more entitled and thrifty, and because no one drives for Lyft, the fares are an average of 15min away, as opposed to 5min for Uber. The DF also sucks, the app can be more frustrating, at times, and it punishes you more for not accepting/canceling rides that are too far away.


----------

